# A few more pictures



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

These pictures were taken from atop Camelback Mountain


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

nice, last picture looks like it has some vignetting in the corners... could be a polarizer used with a wide angle lens but cant tell whats causing it.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

mathjak107 said:


> nice, last picture looks like it has some vignetting in the corners... could be a polarizer used with a wide angle lens but cant tell whats causing it.


The picture was taken with a Canon P&S...


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Very nice view...on a clear blue sky :thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

BMW_GAL said:


> Very nice view...on a clear blue sky :thumbup:


I was a really clear day and a great day to see the valley. Unfortunately it also shows all the pollution floating around as well. : puke:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice pics! I always get confused with your pics because everytime I see your name I expect pics of Chicago, and then there is the desert.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Snareman said:


> Nice pics! I always get confused with your pics because everytime I see your name I expect pics of Chicago, and then there is the desert.


Thanks Snareman!

Did you see my thread of Chicago pics then? You won't be confused in that thread!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

chicagofan00 said:


> Thanks Snareman!
> 
> Did you see my thread of Chicago pics then? You won't be confused in that thread!


Ah yes, thanks. I am much better now.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Snareman said:


> Ah yes, thanks. I am much better now.


:thumbup:


----------



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

Great colors! Nice photos


----------



## Beltane (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow, those are great! Never having been to that area I'm amazed! Thanks for posting.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Beltane said:


> Wow, those are great! Never having been to that area I'm amazed! Thanks for posting.


Thanks Beltane!


----------

